# Sacar de la linea de telefono 6v.



## CarlosColombo (Ene 14, 2008)

Pregunta se podria sacar de la linea telefonica ( Clavija que va en la pared) 6v. 350mA. para 
usarlo como fuente de alimentacion.

La idea es sustituir la fuente de alimentacion de un telefono inalambrico, alimentandolo 
con la tension de la propia linea del telefono.

Motivo, si un dia se va la luz en la casa dicho telefono inalambrico no funcionaria por que la base de ese telefono necesita alimentacion electrica para funcionar y recargar la bateria del telefono.

Gracias


----------



## pepechip (Ene 14, 2008)

hola.

Imposible.
 En pimer lugar telefonica no te manda tanta intensidad, y si conectaras una carga de resistencia muy pequeña, alrededor de 1Kohm, sera interpretado como si tubieeras el telefono desconectado.

saludos


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ene 14, 2008)

lo unico que puedes robar son algunos miliamperos o sea solo te da para cargar baterias de forma muuuy lenta.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 14, 2008)

A lo que te comentaron puedo agregar que si la central detecta un sobre consumo de corriente sobre tu linea de teléfono, detectara situación de cortocircuito y te anulara el servicio por un rato, luego vuelve a medir y si perdura el consumo vuelve a cortar asi hasta que el corto desaparezca.


----------



## El nombre (Ene 14, 2008)

SSSSSSt
Que biennnn hoy aprendo una cosa massss

que pedante soy. La linea telefonica te entraga 40mA máximo. Ahora ya sabes que resistencia poner para la tensión que desees. Que bueno es ohm


----------



## CarlosColombo (Ene 14, 2008)

Gracias a todos.


----------



## Josefe17 (Mar 5, 2010)

Si lleva cargador externo será por algo. Si eso fuese posible no lo llevaría.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 5, 2010)

ademas esta proibido acer eso ,segun telefonica


----------



## Josefe17 (Mar 5, 2010)

Prohibidooo..., que vaaa... Va a venir acaso uno de Telefónica a mirarlo. Además no tengo telefónica


----------



## g.corallo (Mar 5, 2010)

ajjaj no van a venir a mirarlo igual aunque piensen que no te los estan cobrando con la factura osea que gratis no es nada


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 5, 2010)

esi es verdad corallo y josefe ,yo solo lo dije para que lo tengan en cuenta no quise iniciar ninguna discusion,es que pense que quizas no lo sabian nada mas y me retiro,
recuerden que cuando suena el telefono la tencion de linea tiene 120 volt pico a pico



Fogonazo dijo:


> A lo que te comentaron puedo agregar que si la central detecta un sobre consumo de corriente sobre tu linea de teléfono, detectara situación de cortocircuito y te anulara el servicio por un rato, luego vuelve a medir y si perdura el consumo vuelve a cortar asi hasta que el corto desaparezca.



asy es son 15 minutos para ser exactos


----------



## ibdali (Mar 5, 2010)

yo he usado la corriente de la línea telefónica para cuando  se corta la luz, sin embargo solamente se pueden encender algunos led´s nada mas.


----------



## g.corallo (Mar 5, 2010)

si por que los leds consumen casi nada hay un circuito que es para saver si esta colgado o descolgado creo que cuando esta colgado anda con 24 y cuanto se levanta el tubo tira 12


----------



## ibdali (Mar 5, 2010)

ya que estamos, la tensión de la línea telefónica es universal en todos lados??. Yo tengo 70v cuando esta colgado, si llaman se va a mas de 100 por solo un instante.


----------



## g.corallo (Mar 5, 2010)

yo mañana lo mido


----------



## 18millones (Mar 11, 2010)

Aquí hay algo que te servirá: http://www.tecnobot.com/2007/10/15/como-usar-la-electricidad-de-tu-linea-telefonica/

Saludos.


----------

